# Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and more..



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.tmz.com/2008/06/23/shaq-attacks-kobe-you-ruined-my-marriage/


Shaq-Kobe feud is alive again. A new video released today shows Shaq in a NYC night club last night ripping Kobe Bryant apart for losing in the NBA Finals, for snitching on him to his wife, etc....

Too funny.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Wow. :laugh:

"Kobe tell me how my *** taste"


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

"Last week, Kobe couldn't do without ME!" 

lol


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Not diggin the **** about Kareem... But that **** was funny.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

:lol: Love this side of Shaq man. Hilarious.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

lmao

what a scumbag.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

There is really no feud. This is the only way Shaq can get attention any more mainly because he sucks and the team he is on = 1 and done in the playoffs or not even making the playoffs, while the Lakers = the best team in the west now and probably for a while to come considering how young they are.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

He was probably twisted :laugh:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

cant wait for the playoffs 2009.

Suns vs Lakers!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Ko*me*, Tell Me How My *** Tastes!!!

Lets not forget that hes 0-2 as the #1 option in the finals.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Time to move on has-been. Your days are long past you and you couldn't win without Kobe or Wade.

Just retire and go away already.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Roflmao!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Shaq sucks at rapping.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

"like patrick ewing having more rings than me"


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Shaq has fallen to a new low.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Pimped Out said:


> Shaq has fallen to a new low.


Yup. Really embarassing...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

shaq is a bad rapper, but i don't see why this is even a story.

can someone tell me why this is a big deal? how could anyone watch the video and think this was serious at all or a "feud"?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

How can you not love Shaq?! Even on his worse day he's the *hit!


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

this is terrible. not funny at all. 

Shaqs first time leading a team to the finals he got swept by the rockets. Time for him to retire and fall off the face of the earth


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

"I'm horse. Kobe ratted me out now I'm getting divorced."

LMAO


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

just cuz shaq isnt great at the moment doesnt mean he cant talk ****. you can be the worst player in the nba and talk ****, much less be a 5 time champion.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Though Shaq was wrong for cheating on his wife, Kobe was a real ***** for snitching on Shaq, especially since he didn't have to.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Shaq speaks to Stephen A. Smith:



> “I was freestyling. That’s all. It was all done in fun. Nothing serious whatsoever. That is what mc’s do. They freestyle when called upon. I’m totally cool with Kobe. No issue at all. And by the way, don’t forget, six albums, two platinum, two gold. Anybody who knows me knows I’m a funny freestyler. Check the NBA DVD when I was wrapping about Vlade Divac during my first championship run. Please tell everybody don’t make something out of nothing.”


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

lol i remember that Vlade rap :laugh:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



LamarButler said:


> Kobe was a real ***** for snitching on Shaq, especially since he didn't have to.



i know what a *****, if kobe hadn't said anything Shaq would still be married and be cheating on his wife and get away scotch free! 

please. i suppose the lesser of two evils argument doesn't apply here.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

lmao @ Kobe snitching on Shaq for moral reasons. Kobe snitched on him, and he was in the wrong by a long shot.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Ko*me*, Tell Me How My *** Tastes!!!
> 
> Lets not forget that hes 0-2 as the #1 option in the finals.


?? He was the first option on that 3-peat Lakers team.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

damn, shaq ain't got no flow at all.....it's beyond me how he put out 6 albums in the first place....


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Hibachi! said:


> lmao @ Kobe snitching on Shaq for moral reasons. Kobe snitched on him, and he was in the wrong by a long shot.




no it wasn't for moral reasons, he did it to save his ***. And what he did even if he had the best of intentions was absolutely wrong. But for some reason I don't think Shaq is exactly the victim in this situation.

But I don't know what I was thinking, snitching on someone is absolutely worse than cheating on your wife. What am I thinking? Thou shalt not snitch!


----------



## kwyjibo (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



23isback said:


> ?? He was the first option on that 3-peat Lakers team.


You've embarrassed yourself. But it's ok. You were only 8-10 during that time. Shaq was insane back then and Kobe's game was still not fully developed. Shaq would've still won those titles with any all-star level shooting guard (ie Vince, Jesus, Pierce etc....


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

That Vlad rap was hilarious, this one was not so bad, pretty funny, but seriously Shaq, better then Kareem? No way.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

shaq reminds me of bizzare from d12


----------



## Halo (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

I guess Shaq figured the only way for him to get attention is by reviving old rivalries. Way to beat a dead horse.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



O2K said:


> i know what a *****, if kobe hadn't said anything Shaq would still be married and be cheating on his wife and get away scotch free!
> 
> please. i suppose the lesser of two evils argument doesn't apply here.


'Scotch free?'

<img src="http://www.cnn.com/SHOWBIZ/Movies/9811/13/review.waterboy/waterboy.jpg">

I'll have a scotch and water, hold the scotch


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Why is this even a sports story? It's sad really that this horrible yet funny freestyle at a club is getting this much attention on SportsCenter, Fox Sports, Cnnsi, and every other sports channel, or website....It must really be a slow news week. Leave this nonsense on E, or Entertainment Tonight....I know it might be too much to ask for now a days, but how about we go back to just covering sports....You know the NBA Draft, College World Series, etc.....It's just a thought?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



O2K said:


> no it wasn't for moral reasons, he did it to save his ***. And what he did even if he had the best of intentions was absolutely wrong. But for some reason I don't think Shaq is exactly the victim in this situation.
> 
> But I don't know what I was thinking, snitching on someone is absolutely worse than cheating on your wife. What am I thinking? Thou shalt not snitch!


He was the victim. I would say 99% of athletes cheat on their wives. Plus, can we REALLY call it cheating? I mean they're something thousands of miles away, the women know exactly what they are doing, and they are gone for more than half the year anyway. A wife to an athlete doesn't mean a monogamous commitment, it means someone who is going to take care of the kids, be there when you're old, and spend all your money.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

It doesn't matter if it's right or wrong. It's HIS business.

You don't snitch on other men's personal business if it don't got nothing to do with you.

Kobe's a little hoe.


----------



## MonStrSquad*JK RJ VC* (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



ChrisRichards said:


> It doesn't matter if it's right or wrong. It's HIS business.
> 
> You don't snitch on other men's personal business if it don't got nothing to do with you.
> 
> Kobe's a little hoe.


It's a ***** move if you ask me, and Kobe looks even worse in the public eye....Since he tried to cheat and got caught his damn self.....Dumb *** :lol: You know what they say....Karma is a MaFuca :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XKhP3PnB_xM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XKhP3PnB_xM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
:laugh:


----------



## budselig (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

'Course he was wrong to cheat, but when your friend cheats, you don't rat him out. That's low.

This is definitely sports news. It relates to the just-finished NBA finals, to the great Lakers squads of years past, and to perhaps the best known pair of teammates during the past decade.

Is there any chance Kobe comes out with a dis track of his own? He cut at least one album early in his career. He's got the skills for this.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Kobe got ethered lol


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



kwyjibo said:


> You've embarrassed yourself. But it's ok. You were only 8-10 during that time. Shaq was insane back then and Kobe's game was still not fully developed. Shaq would've still won those titles with any all-star level shooting guard (ie Vince, Jesus, Pierce etc....


c'mon already. 2 of the 3 season's they squeeked by in a game 7. they didn't have a large margin of error, and kobe was the best at his position in the game, and certainly best for those lakers teams. you could maybe argue vince in 2000. the '01 lakers were the most dominant post season team in history, in part because of how great kobe was.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



budselig said:


> 'Course he was wrong to cheat, but when your friend cheats, you don't rat him out. That's low.
> 
> This is definitely sports news. It relates to the just-finished NBA finals, to the great Lakers squads of years past, and to perhaps the best known pair of teammates during the past decade.
> 
> Is there any chance Kobe comes out with a dis track of his own? He cut at least one album early in his career. He's got the skills for this.


it's not like kobe ratted out shaq to a tabloid or the media or his wife. he made off the record comments to cops while contemplating his own bad situation. those comments were never meant to be public. it was bad judgment, but it's not like he outed shaq publicly and maliciously.


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



rocketeer said:


> shaq is a bad rapper, but i don't see why this is even a story.
> 
> can someone tell me why this is a big deal? how could anyone watch the video and think this was serious at all or a "feud"?


agree. the biggest story out of this is that shaq can't rap.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

I hear Sasha is in the studio making a reply to Shaq


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Hibachi! said:


> He was the victim. I would say 99% of athletes cheat on their wives. Plus, can we REALLY call it cheating? I mean they're something thousands of miles away, the women know exactly what they are doing, and they are gone for more than half the year anyway. A wife to an athlete doesn't mean a monogamous commitment, it means someone who is going to take care of the kids, be there when you're old, and spend all your money.




Yes, if you are married and you sleep with another woman thats cheating. Unless there's some pact or something. But if thats the case and Shaqs wife knew about it, then can he really be blaming kobe for ruining his marriage? Because then Kobe was just saying what we all knew. All because your thousands of miles away doesn't give you a right to cheat. A simple answer is don't get married. It's a commitment. And it's not like Kobe went on ESPN and ratted shaq out. He was telling the police in private, yes to save his own *** but in something that I'm sure he thought would be private. But ofcourse kobe's the antichrist.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



budselig said:


> 'Course he was wrong to cheat, but when your friend cheats, you don't rat him out. That's low.


can we please all stop with this bull****? if you're cheating on your wife and it comes out, that's your fault.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Hey Shaq: "How does the first round taste"!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



rocketeer said:


> can we please all stop with this bull****? if you're cheating on your wife and it comes out, that's your fault.


Yes, but your friend/teammate isn't supposed to be the one to tell... especially when you stick by his side during his rape trial and tries to save his image by saying that everyone cheats!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

If Kobe had a MC friend like Lebron they could ether Shaq...now all he'll be able to do is come with some lame comeback in a dry interview to Stephen A...if he even responds.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Ok, the real problem I have with Kobe's move is that he had no reason to bring that up. How was Shaq relevant to his rape situation? He just brought it up out of nowhere. Thats why its a ***** move.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Bah, Kobe could come up with 10 video to talk back, war all over ESPN and message boards everywhere from US to China and Im still be cool lol
This is nothing compare to last off season. Lets them have some fun.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Readin' through the first page (i have 50 posts per page) and the only people who had a problem with it were Laker fans. Everyone else thought it was funny. 

Come on guys, its a bad rap, but its all fun. Lighten up. He was making fun of Kobe in a joking manner.

Anyway, didn't Shaq say that Bill Walton broke the big-man code when he criticized Shaq? And said you cannot do that to a player who is better than you? and then he goes after Kareem? WTF? that is stupid as hell.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

On behalf of Kobe I am outraged...lol


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



LamarButler said:


> Ok, the real problem I have with Kobe's move is that he had no reason to bring that up. How was Shaq relevant to his rape situation? He just brought it up out of nowhere. Thats why its a ***** move.


Because when it came out, it was in private, to the police. And considering the context of the conversation, particularly one involving a girl who wanted money from a pro athlete, how is bringing up a teammate who paid off women brought up out of nowhere?

Should he have named names? No, he could have said "a teammate" or something similar, but who knows how that conversation went. I'm not trying to condone the guy, Shaq's name should have never come out, but its not like the guy went out and told the whole world about it. It was in (supposed) confidentiality. So think about that a bit before jumping to conclusions about how the situation went, none of us know.

and LOL at people trying to blame Kobe for Shaq's failed marriage. They both cheated, they both deserve a divorce, Kobe is just luckier than he deserves for that.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Shaq loses his Deputy Badge because of the vid: http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/119269


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



carrrnuttt said:


> Shaq loses his Deputy Badge because of the vid: http://www.eastvalleytribune.com/story/119269


Arpaio is an ******* (AZ's sheriff)


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

kobe ratted shaq on purpose...he is a big boy, he aint stupid...he knew stuff like that goes public...he just didnt want to be the only ship going down. he is a terrible human being. 

kobe is terrible as a 1st option...he is the best second banana to ever play the game...he is in pippen's class...without the defense and basketball IQ.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

wait a minute...I wasnt aware duncan2k5 hated Kobe.  STFU already, you made your point 2,137 times already


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



duncan2k5 said:


> kobe ratted shaq on purpose...he is a big boy, he aint stupid...he knew stuff like that goes public...he just didnt want to be the only ship going down. he is a terrible human being.
> 
> kobe is terrible as a 1st option...he is the best second banana to ever play the game...he is in pippen's class...without the defense and basketball IQ.


Dude, give it a rest, already.
Your act has gotten old, like, 2 years ago.

Your "opinions" are already sported as signatures by posters who want to make sure everybody gets a few laughs... Why keeping on giving people new material?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*

Didn't Shaq break the "Big Man Pecking Order Code: Ordinance 2257" with the Kareem line!?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Didn't Shaq break the "Big Man Pecking Order Code: Ordinance 2257" with the Kareem line!?


:lol::lol: So true!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Didn't Shaq break the "Big Man Pecking Order Code: Ordinance 2257" with the Kareem line!?


:lol: nice


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Didn't Shaq break the "Big Man Pecking Order Code: Ordinance 2257" with the Kareem line!?


qfmft


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Shaq is at it again - Shaq rips Kobe apart in video for losing NBA Finals and mo*



Spaceman Spiff said:


> Didn't Shaq break the "Big Man Pecking Order Code: Ordinance 2257" with the Kareem line!?


zoom zoom zoom!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNGovOKjyxM&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNGovOKjyxM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

